# This has to be a joke..



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Scared to reply?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can see why it would work, isn't the major difference between motors of different HP but same displacement just tuning anyway? I've chipped many cars in the past, never had an issue.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I can see why it would work, isn't the major difference between motors of different HP but same displacement just tuning anyway? I've chipped many cars in the past, never had an issue.


Yeah but the tunning come from, the ports, reeds, exhaust tuner, not just the timing

The most the chip is going to do is effect timming, which could give you a little more hp 1-2 but nothing your going to feel in the seat of your pants.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Yeah but the tunning come from, the ports, reeds, exhaust tuner, not just the timing
> 
> The most the chip is going to do is effect timming, which could give you a little more hp 1-2 but nothing your going to feel in the seat of your pants.


Honestly I don't know much about these motors, but aren't the TLDI's all direct injection? So couldn't you do a lot more then just adjust the timing for the ignition through the computer. I would think you could also adjust the injector timing, and pulse width and curve, possibly the redline as well. Could add up to a decent gain, and it could move the power band around for different performance characteristics as the extra power might not be added linearly.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > Yeah but the tunning come from, the ports, reeds, exhaust tuner, not just the timing
> >
> > The most the chip is going to do is effect timming, which could give you a little more hp 1-2 but nothing your going to feel in the seat of your pants.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about any Tohatsu but it's still a 2 stroke engine, in order to adjust the injector timing, and pulse curve you have to add more air if not you just going to flood the engine. The only way to get more air is to increase your port timing. Yeah you could probably get rid of the rev limiter but again the power curve is going to fall off when you run out of port.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Seems like a it would be a cool idea but these Tohatsu's arent like a regular 2 stroke motor. Between the computers, injectors and the air pump used to deliver the fuel and oil, ill leave mine stock  The power on the Tohatsu 40 is awsome right out of the box. It has way more nuts than my Yamaha 40


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

If it wasn't so expensive is try it. 

I should have bought a 50hp....


----------



## jarededwards (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what the real difference is between a Toh 40 and 50? I know it's the same block, piston, etc. I think firecat is right on here. The 40 in all likelyhood is a de-tuned 50. There's a good chance it's not tuned to take advantage of the air that it's getting and is likely running a little rich from the factory. A sharper tune would no likely take advantage of extra airflow and sharpen the air/fuel ratio for more power. 

The only thing I'd be afraid of is some chips sacrifice low-end power to get maximum top-end power. That's good if you're high-speed racing but not ideal if you want to be able to jump on plane in shallow water...


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> If it wasn't so expensive is try it.
> 
> I should have bought a 50hp....


I wish Mel would change the HP rating to 50. I am going to be stuck with a 40 since I will not be able to get insurance with a 50 hanging on the back of a SUV. 

I have done some research on upgrading the 40 to a 50 and there are 3 different parts needed to increase the hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^and they are??


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

> > If it wasn't so expensive is try it.
> >
> > I should have bought a 50hp....
> 
> ...



I would call Mel and ask if he can upgrade the rating. Makes all the sense in the world for the SUV17 to be re-rated as was done for the new Copperhead.

I know the Copperhead Gen. 2 was rated for a 50hp, but PIB and a few others got Mel to upgrade them to 60hp.

I see no difference since the E-Tec 40, 50 and 60hp all weigh the same as does the 40 and 50hp Tohatsu.

I think all that was done is that Mel made the transom stronger.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

[quote author=322F39232533322F2C2C33400 link=1338257417/10#10 date=1338317280]^and they are??[/quote]

Computer is one from what I've read on boatracingfacts...

HMM Look what I found...

http://www.internetoutboards.com/PartDetail.asp?id=1049


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah it appears to be the ECU and the Throttle Body from what I can tell, there parts look up is pretty bad. 

Everything else seems to be the same so I stand corrected.

I bet you could get better performance with a labbed prop, over the $1300 bucks for that upgrade.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

I can see spending around $500, but there is no way I can spending over a grand when a 50 hp only cost a few hundred more than a 40 hp.

I wish insurance companies were not such a PITA or Mel could up the horse power rating.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Yeah it appears to be the ECU and the Throttle Body from what I can tell, there parts look up is pretty bad.
> 
> Everything else seems to be the same so I stand corrected.
> 
> I bet you could get better performance with a labbed prop, over the $1300 bucks for that upgrade.


I'm running a aftermarket prop, however I want more top end, but need the cupping


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

There is no reason for anything bigger than a 40 on an suv. The hull will only go so fast due to design. If you guys want to do 90 buy an Allison you wanna run the skinny the 40 is all you need. In all reality a larger motor is doable you gain a tiny bit in holeshot but top end is minimal because it again will only go so fast... So if you want a lets say 50...you hang it yourself. 

And don't buy that chip horrible investment


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> There is no reason for anything bigger than a 40 on an suv.  The hull will only go so fast due to design.  If you guys want to do 90 buy an Allison you wanna run the skinny the 40 is all you need.  In all reality a larger motor is doable you gain a tiny bit in holeshot but top end is minimal because it again will only go so fast... So if you want a lets say 50...you hang it yourself.
> 
> And don't buy that chip horrible investment



I highly doubt any one will buy that chip.

As for the hull only going so fast.. Brazil, where are those numbers you posted with that Mega 40 hangin off the back?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

The gain is minimal and not worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> The gain is minimal and not worth the extra money IMO.


I would like to spend the extra money on a 50...


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

I would buy a 50 not that chip. But still not worth it IMHO and not needed. Take that 300 bucks and buy something like a poling platform


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

PLEASE guys, dont but these darn chips, They sell the same thing for just about every car and truck on ebay...You already have a perfectly fine motor and sure we all want more..But is it worth blowing your motor or possible causing a mechanical catastrophe? Not a smart Idea in my opinion..


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

> > There is no reason for anything bigger than a 40 on an suv.  The hull will only go so fast due to design.  If you guys want to do 90 buy an Allison you wanna run the skinny the 40 is all you need.  In all reality a larger motor is doable you gain a tiny bit in holeshot but top end is minimal because it again will only go so fast... So if you want a lets say 50...you hang it yourself.
> >
> > And don't buy that chip horrible investment
> 
> ...



You are right Freediver as far as Hull Design and speed which is why I have a Mercury 25hp 2 stoke. The motor is half the weight as a 40hp and I get 27mph with a cupped prop. People running the Tohatsu 40hp with a cupped prop are seeing 33mph.

I have run my skiff with a Tohatsu Mega that was turned into a 50hp with carbs, injectors etc.......and saw 46mph. The motor weighs like 159lbs.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[/quote] a Tohatsu Mega that was turned into a 50hp with carbs, injectors etc.......and saw 46mph. The motor weighs like 159lbs.
[/quote]

Dang!! A motor with carbureators and fuel injection??????
Is it 2 plugs per cylinder as well? 
Just messing with you man 
But on a side note, do you have any pics of one of these monster motors? I want some motor porn ;D


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

The motor was a 1995/96 M40(40hp), but Tohatsu badged the motor as a 25hp which is stamped all over the motor block and serial number and most use them on over 25hp restricted lakes. Like anything they can be modified for more HP.

YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeco0aujdMo


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'll take my 40 over a 25 any day. I have more additions in my boat plus a second person.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

> I'll take my 40 over a 25 any day. I have more additions in my boat plus a second person.



It is a 40hp!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

YOUR 25hp Merc? 

I wasn't referring to the mega you tried.

If I had an extra grand to burn then I'd get that 50hp upgrade kit!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2012)

> YOUR 25hp Merc?
> 
> I wasn't referring to the mega you tried.
> 
> If I had an extra grand to burn then I'd get that 50hp upgrade kit!




I know some people with a lot of knowledge with Motors, Props, Jack Plates etc.............which claim a 1996-2005 Mercury 25hp 2 stroke(New or low hrs.) puts out 33hp instead of 25hp per being dyno tested stock.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are the guys that buy the chip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uhf1w8L_PM

Tohatsu is big in racing.

Frank_S


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Is this a monster?
Note the 25 yammie as well


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Motors convert electric energy to mechanical energy. Engines convert chemical energy to mechanical. Anywho...

So the 25hp Merc is 33hp in stock form?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What about rocket motors?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah and "engines" are all just an air pump in essence..
Suck, squeeze,bang,blow

Heard it all...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Suck, squeeze,bang,blow


Interesting... ;D


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Internetoutboards has the cheapest price on the 40hp upgrade kit. I called the only local Tohatsu dealer and he couldn't match the price. 

At some point I'm willing to bet I get it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

> Internetoutboards has the cheapest price on the 40hp upgrade kit. I called the only local Tohatsu dealer and he couldn't match the price.
> 
> At some point I'm willing to bet I get it.




Will Tohatsu still honor their warranty with the chip? Or just remove the chip when taking the motor for service?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Im not sure on the warranty yet. I still have some digging around to do.

All the upgrade kit consists of is a 50hp ECU and a 50hp throttle assembly. I dont see why you couldnt just remove it and install the 40hp stuff if something were to ever happen. Again I dont know the exact answer I'm merely guessing at this point. Im not done digging into this yet!


----------

